# Anyone Ordering from Fastech and want to help a brother out?



## DangerDave (22/6/17)

Hey Guys, 

I'm hoping someone is placing an order for something from Fastech ? 

If you are, and would be willing to include a low value, tiny extra object for me I'd be much obliged. 

I'm looking for the glass for my Eleaf Oppo. Fastech seem to be the only stockists. They are $2 and will weigh next to nothing. 

Please let me know if you're placing an order and would consider including this for me?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Andre (22/6/17)

I order only small, low value stuff from Fasttech. The smaller the parcel the better. Shipping is free anyhow. 

Not sure why you do not order yourself - they have no problem shipping just one small item.

Anyhow, I have no problem ordering it for you, but probably better if someone near you helps to avoid courier costs this side.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (22/6/17)

DangerDave said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm hoping someone is placing an order for something from Fastech ?
> 
> ...



You can order it yourself. The problem with someone else ordering it for you, is that they now have to get it to you after arrival. There's nothing to it if you do it yourself. You prob won't even pay any duties due to it being only the one small object.


----------



## DangerDave (22/6/17)

Andre said:


> I order only small, low value stuff from Fasttech. The smaller the parcel the better. Shipping is free anyhow.
> 
> Not sure why you do not order yourself - they have no problem shipping just one small item.
> 
> Anyhow, I have no problem ordering it for you, but probably better if someone near you helps to avoid courier costs this side.



Hi Andre,

Why is smaller better? 
My aversion is that my last order from China took in excess of two months to get to my local post office. 
I figured if someone is getting something of high value via DHL or some other express service, I'd be better off. 

But, if you say a small low cost order is better, then I'll happily place the order myself. 

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## DangerDave (22/6/17)

zadiac said:


> You can order it yourself. The problem with someone else ordering it for you, is that they now have to get it to you after arrival. There's nothing to it if you do it yourself. You prob won't even pay any duties due to it being only the one small object.


Yeah, I understand. As mentioned, I just thought that if it were included in someone's bigger order, where they would get express delivery, it would arrive sooner. 

If its not going to make any difference, then I'll happily order for myself...


----------



## Andre (22/6/17)

DangerDave said:


> Hi Andre,
> 
> Why is smaller better?
> My aversion is that my last order from China took in excess of two months to get to my local post office.
> ...


Ah, ok I understand. Did not figure in the possibility of using DHL, which could change the picture.


----------



## aktorsyl (22/6/17)

Do Fasttech orders to SA _have _to go via the Post Office?  I noticed that DHL isn't an option on checkout for me before.


----------



## DangerDave (22/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Do Fasttech orders to SA _have _to go via the Post Office?  I noticed that DHL isn't an option on checkout for me before.


I think the low value ones have to yeah...


----------



## zadiac (22/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Do Fasttech orders to SA _have _to go via the Post Office?  I noticed that DHL isn't an option on checkout for me before.



There's a drop down list. Several shipping options are available there.


----------



## aktorsyl (22/6/17)

zadiac said:


> There's a drop down list. Several shipping options are available there.


Yup, but DHL is always greyed out saying it doesn't ship ecig products to SA

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (22/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Yup, but DHL is always greyed out saying it doesn't ship ecig products to SA
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Only on certain brands though. Mine is always available and I only order vape stuff from FT. Don't really understand how they work, but yeah...


----------

